# My Ormsby guitar build



## theo (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in the run for an Ormsby 2014 Hypemachine as well as an SX machine.
I'll be updating this thread for the Hype (production is currently happening) and will provide a link to the SXM thread once I Start it.

Black limba 1 piece body
Ziricote top and headstock cap
Rosewood neck with Ebony laminates
Pale moon ebony fretboard
7 string multiscale
SS jumbo frets
Luminescent side dots
No fretboard inlays (could you bear to do that to this fretboard?!)
Recessed dunlop straplok

The rest of the run can be seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...s-hypemachine-2014-thread-19.html#post4094185


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 8, 2014)

oh my god..


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy freakin fretboard Batman!


----------



## theo (Jul 8, 2014)

The tops and fretboards were all up for grabs when the run first started.
If multiple people were after the same one then it was names drawn out of a hat.
I can't remember the exact amount of people after this fretboard but I think it was almost half of the damn run!

Couldn't believe it when my name came out, was so stoked.


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 8, 2014)

That's the most gorgeous piece of PME in existence.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 9, 2014)

That board must have time traveling properties. I swear that when i stared at it the clock magically jumped 30 mins ahead.


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 9, 2014)

this needs a nsfw tag plz


----------



## callankirk (Jul 9, 2014)

DAT. FRETBOARD. 












HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 9, 2014)

FRETBOARD 

Also, top looks nice and they should compliment each other really well overall


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, so much is happening with all that grain, I can't even imagine what it's going to look like put together. It'll be exciting to follow this.

Also, wtf is an SX Machine?


----------



## theo (Jul 9, 2014)

It's a carved top 29 fret multiscale. Based on the Ormsby SX model but taking specs from the Hypes.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jul 9, 2014)

For the record, there is no such thing as an SX Machine. It's an SX Multiscale Limited. The clients have renamed it to annoy certain people. 

And DAT FRETBOARD! Seriously should never have left my private stash  But I was running out of room...


----------



## jwade (Jul 9, 2014)

Ridiculously gorgeous. How will you ever find the sheer force of will necessary to actually ship that thing out after it's done?


----------



## theo (Jul 9, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> For the record, there is no such thing as an SX Machine. It's an SX Multiscale Limited. The clients have renamed it to annoy certain people.
> 
> And DAT FRETBOARD! Seriously should never have left my private stash  But I was running out of room...



My mistake! I actually thought it was an SX Machine haha.

Dem feels when the luthier is reluctant about parting with your fretboard


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 9, 2014)

that fretboard is so hot


----------



## theo (Jul 11, 2014)

My matching headstock:





Everyones matching headstocks:





More fretboard:





Binding!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 11, 2014)

theo said:


> Everyones matching headstocks:



^ Penthouse July 2014 issue


----------



## MikeK (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## joefallonmusic (Jul 13, 2014)

Cant wait to see this guitar finished.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 13, 2014)

This is going to be a freaking beauty.... fretboard is insane


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2014)

Black binding going onto the fretboard at the moment.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 15, 2014)

It's almost a shame to cut out and cover any of that fretboard with binding...


----------



## frahmans (Jul 15, 2014)

Sick as ziricote. Awesome.


----------



## david_pri (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## octatoan (Jul 15, 2014)

Move over, SkerveTEN: I just found my next wallpaper.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 15, 2014)

This gets a solid, loud, and high pitched WOOT WOOT! 

I thought I had it good with the PME on my KxK, and no longer desired it anymore. I now GAS. You lucky SOB! Best I've ever seen. The origins of the universe are inside that fretboard...


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree that it's almost a shame to bind the fretboard, But it ties it in so much more neatly with the rest of the guitar.


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2014)

Everyone getting some binding love!


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2014)

My fretboard is now bound!


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Some more 2014 run goodness in video form!

Great to see a vid of the master at work. Great insight into the build and process. Hope to see more of these!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 17, 2014)

Dat stack of fretboards 
For some reason I can't see the vid man. It's just an empty rectangle, no embedded thing or clickable link


----------



## asher (Jul 17, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## Les (Jul 17, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Some more 2014 run goodness in video form!
> 
> Great to see a vid of the master at work. Great insight into the build and process. Hope to see more of these!





FTFY (wasnt working for me)


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 17, 2014)

Whats going on at the end of that video? is he filling the voids in the burl?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jul 17, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> Whats going on at the end of that video? is he filling the voids in the burl?



Wood hardener, I think. Buckeye burl is a bit spongey.


----------



## Jacobine (Jul 17, 2014)

Never would have thought of hardening the wood. But then again ive never handled buckeye burls


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 17, 2014)

Burls in general are soft woods if I remember correctly, and it is recommended that you 'stabilize' them in some way (such as hardening with epoxy). And buckeye is a mix of burl and spalt isn't it? If so, that would make it a double whammy for needing to be stabilized somehow. I may be talking out of my ass, however, so take that as you will.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep, its wood hardener. It helps me get a nice stable surface to rout, bind, and finish. Without it, you'll just find trouble arising. Also, it strengthens the cavity areas that dont have the body behind them, eg: control cavities and chambers.

After its applied, a put it in a vacuum bag to suck the hardener into the fibres for extra strength.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 18, 2014)

theo said:


> My fretboard is now bound!



Makes me sad to think that wood like this could be used for pen blanks. Oh, the humanity.

Nice work all around, Perry!


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry to those who can't see the vid for some reason.

Heres the direct Youtube link.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1aGihu-isA

I've also updated the embed link to the original post above, hopefully its visible to all now.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 6, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Yep, its wood hardener. It helps me get a nice stable surface to rout, bind, and finish. Without it, you'll just find trouble arising. Also, it strengthens the cavity areas that dont have the body behind them, eg: control cavities and chambers.
> 
> After its applied, a put it in a vacuum bag to suck the hardener into the fibres for extra strength.



Would you mind sharing what type of hardener you use?


----------



## Vicious7 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jesus....such a sweet variety of stuff makes my Hype look so vanilla. Dude, you're going to love the hell out of your guitar when it arrives, trust me. I love your specs, the binding really does tie in the melted ice cream fretboard well. 



MikeK said:


> Would you mind sharing what type of hardener you use?



It's Perry's Mojo Nut Lock Sauce....secret recipe.


----------



## superash (Sep 15, 2014)

JEEEZ.

This is one thread to watch.


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2014)

There will be more pictures soon


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone know what Perry's using to glue binding? I tried the acetone/binding goop on a build, and it was a nightmare.


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2014)

He distils the souls of the young and mixes it with superglue.

Or so I'm led to believe.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 15, 2014)

Ormsby's Patented Homemade Mojo Glue


----------



## JuliusJahn (Sep 17, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> Anyone know what Perry's using to glue binding? I tried the acetone/binding goop on a build, and it was a nightmare.



Same here...Next time I'd rather use superglue or rubber/contact cement.

Judging from the video's, he uses a cement as well, or something that comes in a metal tube.


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 17, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> Same here...Next time I'd rather use superglue or rubber/contact cement.
> 
> Judging from the video's, he uses a cement as well, or something that comes in a metal tube.



That's what I was figuring. I might just try some thick CA next time, unless Perry reveals his secret nut sauce.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 17, 2014)

It looks like he's using a polyurethane glue to me, based on the look of the stuff...but I don't see any foaming action, so I don't know.

I would just use a CA gel.


----------



## theo (Sep 18, 2014)

You could shoot him a PM on facebook if you want to get in touch with him with questions. He's pretty good at replying in a timely fashion.


----------



## theo (Sep 22, 2014)

Far left, My board is now bound!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 23, 2014)

Man, between that Makassar, that Pale Moon, and that Snakewood, I would have had a damned hard time choosing.


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 23, 2014)

So I know its Ormsby and he probably didn't make a mistake, but if he bound the fretboard before cutting fret slots, does that mean that the fret tangs will be showing on the side of the fretboard?


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe fret slots are being done by CNC.


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## theo (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## CD1221 (Sep 26, 2014)

Seems almost a shame to put frets on that. 

Glorious.


----------



## The Q (Sep 26, 2014)

CD1221 said:


> Seems almost a shame to put frets on that.
> 
> Glorious.


Agreed, I think this is the best fretboard I've ever seen and I don't do comments like that lightly.


----------



## theo (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## theo (Oct 2, 2014)

Fretboard, Headstock and Neck all glued up!


----------



## theo (Oct 14, 2014)

Fretboard updates!


----------



## theo (Oct 15, 2014)

AND AGAIN! It has frets!


----------



## immortalx (Oct 15, 2014)

You lucky [email protected], this fretboard deserves to be in a museum!!!


----------



## jwade (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## CD1221 (Oct 15, 2014)

godly


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 15, 2014)

Craziest fretboard I've ever seen.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 15, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Craziest fretboard I've ever seen.



Wait until you see what we have in store for the backplhate


----------



## theo (Oct 15, 2014)

Deliberately mispelled, so its the only thing not perfect!


----------



## theo (Oct 15, 2014)

Perry has a test to make certain the neck pocket is tight enough:


----------



## ChrisEaton (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi theo, it's Chris from the 2015 run! Can I ask you how much Perry charges for a PME fretboard? I'm thinking of getting one for my hype. Thanks!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 22, 2014)

We have a group for these questions.


----------



## House74 (Oct 22, 2014)

That fret board is nothing short of a amazing. GADDAMN!


----------



## theo (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah go straight to Pez with this stuff Chris haha, I can't even remember how much mine was without going to look at my build summary.

I really think this might be the best fretboard ever.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 22, 2014)

Sigh of relief that the fretboard still looks amazing after frets installed


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 23, 2014)

^

Sometimes ziricote and streaky ebony can lose its OMG factor when fretted but this still jumps out like it did before.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 23, 2014)

God damn, that's the silliest backplate that ever was!


----------



## theo (Oct 23, 2014)

Lorcan I was a little scared before frets happened. 
But it's all good. Pez has been off driving a V8 supercar or some nonsense along those lines and hasn't been slaving away so no updates for a little.

Pikka Bird that's what makes it awesome! Life is'nt fun if you're TOO serious all the time


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 23, 2014)

I was actually playing around with a blackmachine most of the weekend, Theo.


----------



## theo (Oct 23, 2014)

No shit!? Was the experience as powerful as you expected?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 23, 2014)

Certainly scary good. Impressive. Left a smile on my face. 

Definitely the fastest thing I've every played around with. So glad I get to say its mine


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 23, 2014)

I made a video too


----------



## theo (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't remember if you said it was a 6 or an 8?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 24, 2014)

FI8


----------



## theo (Oct 24, 2014)

How's the low end?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 24, 2014)

Like a monster. You can feel it in your guts. My wife described it as "it makes my tummy feel like I'm on a roller coaster". Perfect


----------



## theo (Oct 24, 2014)

You'd expect nothing less from a machine like that though!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 24, 2014)

theo said:


> Pikka Bird that's what makes it awesome! Life is'nt fun if you're TOO serious all the time



Oh yeah, I'm all for that. I didn't say it to be negative.


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 24, 2014)

Loving that top!


----------



## theo (Oct 26, 2014)

Video of that gorgeous fretboard:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g8uttsmqb8smpo/Video 26-10-2014 12 00 45 pm.mov?dl=0

Credit goes to Mat from Caveira photography.


----------



## theo (Oct 26, 2014)

Did I mention the side dots will glow?

Mines the green one up the back


----------



## electriceye (Oct 29, 2014)

theo said:


> Did I mention the side dots will glow?
> 
> Mines the green one up the back



So the markers are simply made with GITD paint or do you use those plastic ones?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 29, 2014)

^Looks like there's some goop poured into the side dot holes, so I doubt it's a ready-made rod.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not sure what product Perry uses. It's definitely a liquid that sets though.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 29, 2014)

theo said:


> I'm not sure what product Perry uses. It's definitely a liquid that sets though.



this + Epoxy?


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2014)

High chance


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 30, 2014)

Julius. Buy every glow powder, pigment, paste and liquid you can find. Then mix with lacquers, epoxies, and other glues to work out which combos work, or don't work. You have to do some hard yards to discover the formulas.


----------



## theo (Oct 30, 2014)

Trade secret is secret apparently. 

Pez you should sell it in DIY packs.


----------



## shikamaru (Oct 30, 2014)

I usually don&#8217;t look at builds that aren&#8217;t done by members themselves, now I kind of regret ignoring that kind of thread, because this whole build is freakin&#8217; amazing !

what a lucky guy you are


----------



## theo (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks man. Don't quite understand why you'd exclude non member builds. Pez is a member here anyway.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Oct 30, 2014)

I must be a white girl, because i can't even.

that _fretbord_ man. It's seriously Private Stock level, that sht is grgeus


----------



## theo (Nov 5, 2014)

My body is bound!


----------



## theo (Nov 5, 2014)

Pickup routes!


----------



## theo (Nov 11, 2014)

For lots of other Ormsby goodness check out this flikr (not mine): https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## theo (Dec 7, 2014)

Perry was in town on Saturday night. Got a chance to hang and talk sh!t for a while.
Really cool guy AND there should be some pic updates in a week or so.


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Gango79 (Dec 28, 2014)

Outstanding!!! Congrats


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2015)

Been a bit slack with photo uploads, Here's some of the ones I didn't post!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 11, 2015)

What kind of finish do they put on? is it some kind of wipe on or sprayed? 

Also, love the fretboard. Looks almost like marble or some other type of stone...


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2015)

Body is sprayed, neck is wipe on.

I should have this within two weeks! woo


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## House74 (Jan 21, 2015)

good god almighty that thing looks amazing :-o


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty excited


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 22, 2015)

That gloss is superbbbb!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2015)

Neilzord said:


> That gloss is superbbbb!



I was just about to say the same thing! Is that a special kind of gloss, many layers? Magic? WHAT???


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm going to be completely honest with you electriceye... I think it's probably magic!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jan 22, 2015)

No. Magic is how it will play. 

The gloss is just plain old hard work


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2015)

You mean it'll make me sound better?! HAH that's not hard


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2015)

Dammit, Perry. Just one more thing to work harder on when I start building....


----------



## herbmystic (Jan 26, 2015)

life goal = Guitar with a pale moon ebony fretboard


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2015)

soon...


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 3, 2015)

FAAAAACK that neck is so hot right now


----------



## theo (Feb 22, 2015)

The guitar arrived on Friday. I'll post pics and video soon!


----------



## electriceye (Feb 23, 2015)

herbmystic said:


> life goal = Guitar with a pale moon ebony fretboard



That sh*t is $$$$. Saw some boards for sale the other day and they were over $200US!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Feb 24, 2015)

electriceye said:


> That sh*t is $$$$. Saw some boards for sale the other day and they were over $200US!



Where were you looking? I won't reveal my price, but let's just say it's the same price as what stewmac charges for rosewood!


----------



## electriceye (Feb 24, 2015)

JuliusJahn said:


> Where were you looking? I won't reveal my price, but let's just say it's the same price as what stewmac charges for rosewood!




Hmm, I don't recall where exactly. But that's good to know!!! I would be pissed if I over-paid on something like that! Thank you!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 24, 2015)

I prefer to pay top dollar. There is a reason for that.


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2015)

I think my fretboard speaks loudly enough for your timber choices pez.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 24, 2015)

Less bargain budget basement builder talk, and more pics of your Hype, Theo!


----------



## theo (Feb 24, 2015)

Doing a photoshoot for ngd soon, I promise!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 25, 2015)

capoeiraesp said:


> Less bargain budget basement builder talk, and more pics of your Hype, Theo!





#BBBBT


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 25, 2015)

It's like the Super A Mart of guitar building.


----------



## patsanger (Feb 25, 2015)

Theo - is it time to stop being an Ibanez whore?


----------



## jwade (Feb 25, 2015)

theo said:


> I think my fretboard speaks loudly enough for your timber choices pez.



Your fb looks like one of the 'museum grade' pieces that Cook Woods sells. Ridiculously expensive, obscenely beautiful slabs.


----------



## theo (Feb 25, 2015)

Think so pat!


----------



## theo (Mar 31, 2015)

I really should deliver the goods and do a full NGD. This long weekend should give me the time


----------



## patsanger (Apr 1, 2015)

You're still an Ibanez whore...


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 1, 2015)

Wanna try and meet up for some fresh daytime snaps of it, Theo?


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 4, 2015)

patsanger said:


> You're still an Ibanez whore...


 
Once you go Black (RG) you never go back


----------



## theo (Apr 6, 2015)

Until you go Ormsby. Then the Ibanez collection gets sold.


----------



## immortalx (Apr 6, 2015)

On behalf of all SSO members : Weekend is over theo, we want THE PICS


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 6, 2015)

theo said:


> Until you go Ormsby. Then the Ibanez collection gets sold.


 
yeah i bet and I can't wait , although Ibbys will always have a softspot in my heart. Also agreed with aformentioned post, pics posthaste!


----------



## theo (Apr 6, 2015)

Sooooo I ended up spending the long weekend sick in bed. However my guitar has had the fingerprints cleaned off and the camera is out with a freshly emptied memory card. Tonight I'll try to take some, depends on lighting though. It's dreary and cloudy, but I'll post whatever I manage to take.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 6, 2015)

Dude, today's lighting is fine, and actually quite good for 'full sun' shots. The cloud cover acts a light diffuser, which is how I use the big balcony windows at my house to get many of my snaps. Grab your cam, chuck it into aperture priority mode, shoot at F2.8 for that full body shot on a stand front and back, then get creative with the other stuff. Send me the RAW files and I'll give 'em a tweak for ya. BANG!


----------



## theo (Apr 6, 2015)

Done! hopefully it's not too dark by the time I'm home from work


----------



## theo (Apr 13, 2015)

Pics were taken, video is planned. I just need to sort out lighting!

Here's a teaser, suss out Caveira photography on facebook if you like his work.


----------



## immortalx (Apr 13, 2015)

Damn, I'm seeing things on that top... I see an owl and a very scared pac-man? I need to drink some more coffee while I keep looking at that single pic, while you lucky SOB have it in your hands


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 14, 2015)

^ I see both of those. 

Looking awesome, Can't wait to see some more pictures of this beast!


----------



## theo (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd never noticed the owl before! DAYUM


----------



## theo (May 27, 2015)

My lights arrived!


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2015)

Recorded a video featuring this guitar


----------



## SilentCartographer (Dec 27, 2015)

pics yet? lol


----------



## theo (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep!

Been and gone. I haven't been very active here and they've mostly stayed on facebook. I've filmed some more video too. 

I'll dig out some links and put them here tonight.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 12, 2016)

Are they on the Ormsby page or GTR group? I may have seen them a few times then but feel free to post links!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theo (Feb 17, 2016)

Some of these may be reposts, apologies in advance if they are!


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 18, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## theo (Feb 21, 2016)

Found more shots! I knew they were lurking somewhere in my dropbox!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e9drcztgzcuwa87/AAB9mn59dSb-UQLfKLbXwupQa?dl=0


----------

